# anyone in the 209 area!!!



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

is there anyone in the 209 area of cali???? just want 2 kno


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

woOz 209


----------



## j'sv (Feb 19, 2004)

yo, im from tracy.not there though.silver 02 spec v.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

kool hope everything workin out for u in iraq


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im also from tracy 90 silver 240sx


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

j'sv said:


> yo, im from tracy.not there though.silver 02 spec v.



J, s'up when are you coming back, Nocturnal is waiting for you...... :cheers: 
and your cousin #2 is back.


----------



## j'sv (Feb 19, 2004)

yo, wuz up!whats nocturnal been up to?how are the races goin?i might goi back on leave june 19th.email me at [email protected] .when i come back in like 8 months,im gone spend almost like 3500 on performance.keep in touch.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

j'sv said:


> yo, wuz up!whats nocturnal been up to?how are the races goin?i might goi back on leave june 19th.email me at [email protected] .when i come back in like 8 months,im gone spend almost like 3500 on performance.keep in touch.



Im glad your doing fine, you better come down here as soon as possible, your cousin just got a AE86 and he said he will make it badass, races are goin up, still at mountin house. So we will still be here waiting for you! and i will tell #2 to email you!! :cheers:


----------

